

Who Speaks for Geek Culture? - klintron
http://technoccult.net/archives/2011/06/08/who-speaks-for-geek-culture/

======
sc68cal
_Does it even matter who speaks for geek culture?_

No, it does not. The great thing about tech culture is that there is no
leader. Most people who are considered influential, is due to merit, and even
then it's only within their area of expertise that they are considered
authoritative.

The fact that there is vigorous debate over Larry Sanger's article proves
this. It wasn't as if Larry (not that he would) declared that geeks were anti-
intellectual, and BOOM! that became the common wisdom.

